# Retirement for Introverts vs. Extroverts?



## dseag2 (Oct 16, 2021)

Here's something to think about.  My 20-year career with my company came to a screeching halt in June 2020 due to Covid.  I worked from home for 15 years and enjoyed it because I am an introvert.  I did enjoy my time visiting the home office and engaging with co-workers but I never wanted to work there.  

Now that I am retired I enjoy the occasional interaction with people but I am perfectly happy to be alone.  I do have a partner of 30 years and when he comes home from work we spend time together.  That's really all I need.  The question is, is it more difficult for extroverts to retire and miss the social interaction with their co-workers?


----------



## old medic (Oct 17, 2021)

I will have to update you in next year... got 2 months to go. But I have a buddy that retired a few years back, and his statement was
he missed the clowns, but not the circus....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Here's something to think about.  My 20-year career with my company came to a screeching halt in June 2020 due to Covid.  I worked from home for 15 years and enjoyed it because I am an introvert.  I did enjoy my time visiting the home office and engaging with co-workers but I never wanted to work there.
> 
> Now that I am retired I enjoy the occasional interaction with people but I am perfectly happy to be alone.  I do have a partner of 30 years and when he comes home from work we spend time together.  That's really all I need.  The question is, is it more difficult for extroverts to retire and miss the social interaction with their co-workers?


Where do you live ?

I took retirement at 62 just over 4 years ago...fortunately missed all the C-19 stuff and the lay offs and WFH...


----------



## Liberty (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 17, 2021)

Welcome!  Good to have you here.


dseag2 said:


> The question is, is it more difficult for extroverts to retire and miss the social interaction with their co-workers?


No idea, I am probably something in-between, for me so far so good.


old medic said:


> missed the clowns, but not the circus


Well put!!


----------



## Devi (Oct 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Now that I am retired I enjoy the occasional interaction with people but I am perfectly happy to be alone.  I do have a partner of 30 years and when he comes home from work we spend time together.  That's really all I need.  The question is, *is it more difficult for extroverts to retire and miss the social interaction with their co-workers?*


I dunno — but if so, could they not go out and spend time with people anyway?


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Where do you live ?
> 
> I took retirement at 62 just over 4 years ago...fortunately missed all the C-19 stuff and the lay offs and WFH...


I'm in Dallas, TX.  I go to the gym and just being with people around me seems to be enough.  We are also fortunate enough to live within walking distance of a lake with 17 miles of trails so not only was it a godsend during the Covid lockdown, just walking and saying hello to other people satisfies my need for interaction.  Granted, I do still keep in touch with my co-workers who were also let go and I'll be traveling with one of them to the Caribbean in January.  I'm not completely devoid of the need for other people!


----------



## Elina (Oct 20, 2021)

i retired 15 weeks ago ..took early retirement ..i am an introvert ,quite happy to be alone , i have no family , no friends , and i do not miss people from work , work forces you to be with people all day long almost every day of the week , people you just pretend to get along with or some are ok , while others are unbearable ..now i am free , and best of all happy.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Elina said:


> i retired 15 weeks ago ..took early retirement ..i am an introvert ,quite happy to be alone , i have no family , no friends , and i do not miss people from work , work forces you to be with people all day long almost every day of the week , people you just pretend to get along with or some are ok , while others are unbearable ..now i am free , and best of all happy.


I have to admit, when I took early retirement at 62 that's the one thing I loved the most about it, and that was not having to keep up a fake persona in the workplace to those whom in real life,  I wouldn't give the skin off my rice pudding to if they were starving ...the freedom of that alone is priceless..


----------



## Remy (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm not retired yet. I'm looking to buy a home in an all adult mobile park and not finding anything suitable. I don't plant to join any get togethers if they have them but hope to have decent neighbors. If I ever get the opportunity to buy and move.

I don't socialize much at work. I'm too busy. Some seem to have a lot of social times. Smokers outside especially.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 29, 2021)

I was an extrovert up until shortly before I retired. I'm still very social when I do go out, but I'm content to stay home.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm  an introvert, happy with a book, or puzzles; am finding recently that 
I need to be with people occasionally, if only going to the
hairdressers .  I see my son at least once a week and talk to my daughter
once or twice weekly.  I also have a girlfriend who I talk to weekly and
see once in awhile. Other than that I don't see many people.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 20, 2021)

I think I have both an introvert and extrovert personality, if that makes sense. I have been comfortable in "retirement" although I don't think I'm retired, I'm just not working outside the home. I am perfectly comfortable being at home and have my classes, my music, my writing, my Internet, the house, and walking around the neighborhood, as well as shopping and going to the bank/library/post office. I talk with family and friends almost daily. I am in charge of a group of likeminded individuals interested in perfecting their craft and we meet monthly. I did much more before the pandemic, like travel, church, community involvement and do miss the socializing, but hope things will get back to normal soon.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 20, 2021)

I retired at 62 and stayed very busy for years with travel, friends and family, remodeled my house....did not miss the workplace or people at all.  Then I lost my husband and my mother and Covid struck...now it seems the older I get the more of an introvert I've become but I'm happy and content being alone, I look at this time as my time....my time to rest.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 16, 2021)

leozho said:


> Whether introverted or extroverted, chatting occasionally is good for mental health.


There may be studies done on that. We're born with the propensity to talk, which is why we developed the parts of the brain — specifically the Wernicke's and Broca's areas — used for communication more extensively than other species. So when deprived of the opportunity to converse and form bonds with others, it no doubt affects our mental health.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 16, 2021)

You soon find out who your real friends are.


----------

